# Voltaje 3.3 con zener y reemplazo transistor por MOSFET



## planeta9999 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hola:


Queria consultaros a ver que os parece, un par de cambios que quiero hacer en un circuito, se trata de un circuito muy "concentrado", todo con componentes SMD y con apenas espacio libre, de hecho me ha costado bastante conseguir que ruteara la placa, a pesar de que es de 4 capas, pero es que no queda espacio ni para un alfiler.

Lo que me planteo para hacer espacio, y también aligerar el ensamblado, es lo siguiente:

Tengo dos reguladores de tensión LM1117, uno para los 3.3v del PIC, y otro de 5v para otros chips, la cuestión es si sería mejor quitar el LM1117 de 3.3v, y sacar ese voltaje a partir del de 5v, añadiendo una resistencia y un zener, no se todavía cual es el consumo del PIC, pero a ojo creo que no pasará de los 200mA, he calculado una resistencia de 10 ohm, en la izquierda de la imagen los dos reguladores actuales, a la derecha la resistencia con el zener que reemplazaría al LM1117 de 3.3v, para alimentar solo al PIC (un PIC32MX460 de 512K).








El otro cambio que quiero probar, es quitar 8 transistores PNP y reemplazarlos por 8 MOSFET de canal P, con lo que entiendo podría eliminar las 8 resistencias de la base de los transistores y conectar la puerta de los MOSFET directo a los puertos del PIC, el mosfet va a conmutar 3.3v, osea el mismo voltaje que enviará el puerto del PIC a la puerta del mosfet, supongo que no habrá problema:







Saludos

.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2014)

Hola caro planeta9999 lo problema en canbiar lo transistor bipolar PNP por un transistor MosFet canal "P" es que para cerriar lo canal Dreno y Sourse del Mosfet hay que tener un VGS de ao menos -8 Voltios Y creo que no hay esa tensión disponible en tu equipo. 
Otro problema que miro es lo dibujo arriba estas equivocado donde lo correcto es lo Source del Mosfet conectado en la alimentación y la saida es hecha por lo Dreno.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## planeta9999 (Mar 18, 2014)

.

Gracias por responder Daniel.

¿ El dato que comentas VGS, es el "Gate threshold Voltage" ?, en la hoja de características del MOSFET que quiero usar (un Si2315BDS de Vishay) pone, mínimo -0.45 y máximo -0.90 voltios.

.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2014)

No , yo me refiro a lo VGSon o sea tensión entre Gate y Source la qual cierra por conpleto lo canal Dreno y Source.


----------



## chclau (Mar 18, 2014)

El problema del Zener es que si el consumo del circuito de 3.3v bajara a 100mA la tension subiria a 4V. si es por lograr una solucion mas chica mejor usar dos o tres diodos en serie.

Con respectoa al mosfet no le veo problema pero recorda conectarlo invertido como te dijo Daniel


----------



## planeta9999 (Mar 19, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> El problema del Zener es que si el consumo del circuito de 3.3v bajara a 100mA la tension subiria a 4V. si es por lograr una solucion mas chica mejor usar dos o tres diodos en serie.
> 
> Con respectoa al mosfet no le veo problema pero recorda conectarlo invertido como te dijo Daniel




Gracias por responder chclau.
Lo de los diodos también lo pensé, poner 2 ó 3 diodos 1N4148 en serie, para que se sume la caída de tensión de 0.7 voltios de cada uno, en ese caso entiendo que no habrán los problemas que ocurren con el zener, osea que la tensión no variará en ningún momento, siempre serán los 5 voltios del LM1117 menos la caída de tensión de los diodos.

Lo del MOSFET no entiendo a que te refieres, lo que comenta Daniel es que hacen falta -10 voltios mínimo para que pueda funcionar. También en este caso la idea es ganar espacio, al quitar las 8 resistencias de la base de los transistores.

¿ entonces podría usar el MOSFET tal como lo he puesto en el esquema ?, simplemente quitar el PNP y su resistencia de base, y meter un MOSFET. Todo va alimentado a 3.3 voltios, la puerta del MOSFET directa al puerto del PIC.

Saludos

.


----------



## chclau (Mar 19, 2014)

No se que quiso decir Daniel. Si el Mosfet tiene Vgs compatible, se puede usar. Pero invertiste en tu dibujo el S y el D, va al reves. Eso es lo que queria decirte con mi mensaje anterior


----------



## planeta9999 (Mar 19, 2014)

.

Ok, entiendo,  ¿ te refieres a utilizar un mosfet logic level, para que pueda trabajar a 3.3 voltios ?.

¿ En que parámetro de la hoja de características debo de fijarme para que sea compatible ?, pensé que era el "Gate threshold Voltage", para que el voltaje de la puerta sea compatible con la salida de 3.3v del puerto del PIC.

.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola a todos, saludos cordeales ,  un transistor MosFet para andar como una chave tiene que tener en su VGS una tensión de tal magnetud a cerriar lo canal Dreno y Source.
Esa tensión puede variar de MosFet para Mosfet , entonses temos que buscar en la hoja de datos tecnicos qual es la tension VGSon de lo transistor elegido . Yo aclare una tensión de aproximadamente -10 Voltios porque seguramente con esa qualquer Mosfet cerria toltalmente su canal Dreno y Source , haora quanto a sener "negativa" en realidad es solamente una questión de interpretación  donde un transistor Mosfet tipo canal "P" necesita de que lo Sourse sea mas positivo en relacion a lo Gate con una tensión tal que cierre su canal Dreno y Sourse.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chclau (Mar 19, 2014)

El Vgs del que pusiste me parece correcto. Tiene que ser menor a la tension que le vas a aplicar. Daniel, hay muchos Mosfet que trabajan con tensiones bastante menores a 10V, comenzaron con los "logic level" que menciono planeta de 5 y 3.3V, y si es correcto lo que el dice, el que el usa necesita solo un voltio (me parece muy poco, pero si lo dice la hoja de datos...).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> El Vgs del que pusiste me parece correcto. Tiene que ser menor a la tension que le vas a aplicar. Daniel, hay muchos Mosfet que trabajan con tensiones bastante menores a 10V, comenzaron con los "logic level" que menciono planeta de 5 y 3.3V, y si es correcto lo que el dice, el que el usa necesita solo un voltio (me parece muy poco, pero si lo dice la hoja de datos...).


Pero !OJO! porque "Gate threshold Voltage" es la tensión donde lo MosFet começa a fluir corriente en lo canal Dreno y Sourse conportandose como un resistor y estas lejos de cerriar conpletamente lo canal (decimos de Ohm).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chclau (Mar 19, 2014)

A 1.8V su rds on es de 0.1 Ohm.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> A 1.8V su rds on es de 0.1 Ohm.


Bueno entonses estamos listos , en realidad yo no tengo experiencia con MosFets dedicados a logica andando con bajas tensiones y si con los de maiores potenzias .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

